# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  Numerical methods for engineer

## fahad20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن حد يساعدني عايز حلول كتاب 

solution manual Numerical methods for engineer 6th

steven c. chapra 

وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------

